# Where are the timing marks?



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

got an SR20DE and i was going to advance the timing this morning, thing is i dont know where the marks are. i have a timing light and stuff, and ive looked at the write-up of how to change it and all that...just need to know how to check timing


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Can't help ya here man. I got the GA16 and went to advance my timing also but failed to find the marks. They're not where they're susposed to be on my engine.... so I just took it to a shop and told them to set it to 15* and about a half hour later and $20 out of my pocket, my timing was advanced and I didn't have to worry with it and I knew it was done right .


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

they are on the cam pulley, its way down in there, just hook up the light, and shine in on all the pulleys until you see the one with the marks on it (gotta do it while the car is running)


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I like LaRom's suggestion...you can't even buy a timing gun for less then $20. I'm going to run by my local shop and see if they will do mine. Is 15 high enough?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

The mark is on the crank pulley.

15 on the ga16, 17 on the sr20. People run higher but you have to be careful and closely monitor your engine.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

ok, how do you know how far to turn the distributor? i mean do u look at the cam pulley while ur moving it (towards the rear of car)? ive never done nEthing like this, so i wanna know how it'll look on the pulley while im twisting distributor. i saw one site with pics of how to do just about everything...just makin sure


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

its the crank pulley like zeno said. you turn the distributor until the timing is set at where you want. the timing marks go as follows(on the ga16..not sure about the sr) -5,0,5,10,15,20. those are in degrees. the lower marks are towards the front of the car and the higher are towards the rear. good luck. oh and you know you need a timing light right?


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

lol yea. me and my friend were gonna do everything this morning but his timing light kept messing up. the inducer thingie wouldn't go on right or something...


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

make sure you turn the distributor towards the firewall too, or clockwise. heres how i did my totally free timing advance:

went to walmart and bought a timing light for 40 bucks

drove down the street to a local self serve car wash with the tunnels (it was raining out)

loosened distributor, and marked its position at stock. your going to need a 12mm wrench, and a small one at that, the back bolt is a bitch to get to, and adjustable wrenches just wont fit, it pissed me off repeatedly. 

unplug the TPS sensor, and then start the car. it will rev up, and imediately drop down under 1k, almost stalls. you need to rev it over 3k 3 times, to lock it into timing mode. then go hook up your light, if you havent already, put the inductive pickup on the plug to the far left of the engine bay (towards passenger side)

it will start to blink if done right, remember the inductive pickup is like a ring type of thing, it doesnt clip onto the wire, it clips around it, i was all confused the first time i did it, cause i was clipping it on it, and it wasnt working. 

now shine the light on the pulleys on the passenger side of the engine, the one you want is like all the way in the bottom, you will see the marks on it when you get the light on it, you will also notice a little pointer thing that tells you which mark your timing is at. now if its just you, you want to go back and forth, move the distributor alittle, then check timing, move it allittle more, etc etc, til your at 15*. make sure you are turning the distributor towards the firewall, or clockwise, the first time i did mine i turned it the other way, and it retarded my timing, making me slower. (for the GA16 turn the distributor clockwise, for the SR20 its counterclockwise) 

when you're all done, shut off the car, tighten the distributor bolts down, making sure not to move it, and plug the TPS sensor back in. then start it up and enjoy the extra power!

this writeup made possible by the nice people at BS Performance


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

oh yeah, i forgot the free part, when your done advancing your timing, put the light back into the package, and return it to walmart, they will most likely not know what it is at the customer service desk, so you can just tell them you didnt need it, it didnt fit, etc


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

heh, i'll have to remember that. im jus gonna borrow timing light from a friend. Thanks a lot.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

Wow... you just explained that in the easiest way i have ever read... seriously , i thank you soooo much cause most of the "how-to's" always have misleading sentences or what not... finally someone who is a good explainer... i think im finally confident enough to do it myself!


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

yea all you need are pics  if i hadn't already looked at the pictures i'd have no idea what he was talking about. 40 bucks for a damn timing light? well it is free...technically.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

the inductive clip is suppose to go on your #1 cylinder


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Timing*

I guess mine is retarded then, I turned it clockwise first, then back counter clockwise later, Now it's back on stock hash mark and I'll do it right tomorrow.
Anyone out there know what the timing marks are on an Unorthodosx Crank for the GA16DE?
Maybe I'll just go to my mechanic, for 20 bucks, I really don't wanna pull the skirt off just to see and Probablly couldn't see them anyway. 

P.S. Unorthodox pulley rocks but I should have wrote the marks down before the install!!! DULT! Damn UR han't gotten back to me after asking them either!

In A Jam!
[email protected]


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

they're not actually on the pully, there should be a needle thing pointing at the belt/pulley for stock whatever that is...15 or something for the sr20. the timng light will shine the marks onto the belt. like it'll flash and youl'll see a buncha lines printed onto the moving timing belt.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

MY NEEDLE IS AT THE HIGHEST MARK, BUT IF IT GOES ANY LOWER IT BOGS. ALTHOUGH AFTER I ADJUSTED THE TIMING, IT RUNS BETTER THEN EVER IT WAS BACK FIRING LOUDER THAN A 6 SECOND RX7 BIT I GUESS IF IT IS QUIETER, IT RUNS BETTER IT IS CORRECT.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

whoa.....caps lock off lol....

thinkin about doin this......how much of a change would i notice if say i only go to 10 instead of 15? would go to 15, but ive heard fuel economy really kinda drops?


----------

